# Another Amazing Roentgen Desk Video



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows where I could get a set of plans for this.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Man! That is amazing! Need the plans and about 100 years to make something like that…hahaha


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Rockler….$9.95


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That was AMAZING…

Quite an engineering feat to get all of that stuff happening!
... have never seen anything like it!

Thank you for posting it…

COOL

The whole piece is a tad too Fancy for me… but, I can appreciate the work that went into it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Greg. 
I'll go pick them up.
Want me to get you a set too?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

that is amazing to see what was built with out power tools ,dont think i cold do it if i had the plans wouldnt live that much longer  thanks for sharing paul but sure you could do this with a set of plans with your skills


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

oh dear, another weekend project for you Paul!!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well its interesting you would ask, i had some time after this last table i made, and i designed and made something very similar, but here is the sad part, on the day i was to start the finish on it, the place caught fire and took with it my plans and the piece, so now its a memory gone within a wisp of smoke…and as smoke will circle about the end of a pipe, Ive decided to call this my pipe dream…it was a glorious build that now fills my dreams with things of yesterday…...isn't that a lovely story….dont cry for me, as it now gives me the chance to do over someday, i imagine i might even get the editors choice…..


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Quite the piece! a woodworking and mechanical marvel.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Paul….thanks…but I will wait till they go on sale for $4.99
If someone would build it, I imagine you certainly would give it a go…


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

After watching this I almost put all my tools in a pile and set fire to them but maybe I'll keep trying! Is this a motivational video or one meant to discourage! To think alll this without computers or Sketchup!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Man, this is the most mind boggling piece of furniture I've ever seen. I can imagine this would be right up your alley Paul. Thanks for video link. Truly amazing!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Part of running a successful business is knowing who is the right guy for the task at hand…..this is a no brainer, you're the right guy for the job.

I would have to say of all the LJ's, it jut has to be you.

Lee


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Paul I would contact the Metropolitan Museum of Art's were they are featuring a show on the works of Abraham Roentgen. They may just be able to point you in the right direction?

Richard


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Get in touch with Charles Neil. He was building an amazing Secretary when I stopped by his shop.
edit: I just watched the video… so maybe not that amazing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is an ambitious project!! How long do you think it will take?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh man, Paul. I know you could make it better than that. I'll keep watchin for your version.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! You Da man! Who can. Charles did go and take pictures for a build. Pretty nice but you can add the inlay?and when can we expect to see it? LOL!


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

mind boggling


----------



## Workfast (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you check the Stumpy store Paul ??


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! Incredible craftsmanship. With all of those ingenious secret compartments, it makes you wonder whether there are some they haven't found yet.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

You need a PHD in something just to open it.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm, not bad.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

i suppose one could start out small, and make the game Table.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow amazing is such a small word.I agree your the man for the job Paul

Grizz it's not the first of April LOL Everyone knows I made it and had the problem with the fire )))


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

cool piece. Makes you wonder if people still exist that can come up with things like that. I wonder what would something like that fetch at auction amazing


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok I literally laughed out loud with the release of the hidden easel. These must have been made for kings!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Paul
I found this on Amazon UK 
Roentgen Furniture: Abraham and David Roentgen - European Cabinet Makers (Hardcover)
by Hans Huth (Author)

It may contain the plans you are looking for.

I also found a mention here (http://www.artdaily.com/index.asp?int_sec=11&int_new=59242&int_modo=2#.UPWVdqUx_Hg) that indicates working drawings are available at the Metropolitan Museum Exhibition on Roentgen.

JIm


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Jim.
I've been all over the Met's site regarding this exhibit.
I wish I were closer.
As for the plans, I think I'll take a pass for now…............ But a simplified version of the game table does appeal to me…................


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*Mauricio* They were! ;-))

http://www.metmuseum.org/about-the-museum/press-room/exhibitions/2012/extravagant-inventions


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

James Bond eat your heart out? lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Amazing!
One could never get tired of getting office supply or writing a letter, with that cabinet in the house.
Paul I think you might need a helper or two before time runs out.
Best thoughts and thanks for sharing,
Mads


----------

